# Research suggests, men are smarter than women



## Somnium (Dec 20, 2016)

Read this -> www.iqcomparisonsite.com: Sex Differences in IQ

What do you think? It makes sense to me. Perfectly explains why there pretty much aren't any female Nobel prize winners or why the biggest companies are run almost exclusively by men. And gender pay gap starts making sense. 

It's not like I will start treating women any differently from now on, I avoid them anyway


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 20, 2016)

Men are more logical
Women are more emotional

We both have jobs that we excel at while others not so much. Also why there's a wage gap


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

Women 'better at multitasking' than men, study finds - BBC News
At least we're better at prioritizing and multitasking.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 20, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Men are more logical
> Women are more emotional
> 
> We both have jobs that we excel at while others not so much. Also why there's a wage gap


Women are more clustered around the average while men are more risk takers. Also the reason men are on the lower end of the spectrum and the reason they are higher on the spectrum.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 20, 2016)

Something else to think about are some of the high paying fields (like engineering) tend to have a disproportionately larger amount of men than women. Vice versa with some of the lower paying jobs (like teaching) which tend to have a larger portion of women in them. 

Part of the wage gap is due to implicit sexist biases the employer may have, but also it's also the proportion of women seeking these lower wage jobs, which lowers the overall wage for women (which tends to include all fields of work in one basket value which I find to be a horrible statistic anyway). If more women seek the higher paying jobs in male dominated areas, we will see this "wage gap" (I'm using this term lightly in this instance) start to close due to more women working in higher paying job, thus raising the overall average of women's wages.

TLDR: Some of the wage gap is sexism, some of it is because women need to work in higher paying jobs typically dominated by men


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 20, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Something else to think about are some of the high paying fields (like engineering) tend to have a disproportionately larger amount of men than women. Vice versa with some of the lower paying jobs (like teaching) which tend to have a larger portion of women in them.
> 
> Part of the wage gap is due to implicit sexist biases the employer may have, but also it's also the proportion of women seeking these lower wage jobs, which lowers the overall wage for women (which tends to include all fields of work in one basket value which I find to be a horrible statistic anyway). If more women seek the higher paying jobs in male dominated areas, we will see this "wage gap" (I'm using this term lightly in this instance) start to close due to more women working in higher paying job, thus raising the overall average of women's wages.
> 
> TLDR: Some of the wage gap is sexism, some of it is because women need to work in higher paying jobs typically dominated by men







The "wage" gap is not sexism in play. It's called CHOICE. And whom is better suited for the job. Employers, in the vast majority of cases do NOT care who you are or what you are as long as you can do your job properly.

Also, the proper term is EARNINGS gap. As in equality of opportunity, not equality of outcome.

If we both land the same type of job and get the same salary, but you work 6 hours MORE each week, who do you think earn more on average?

The freer and more equal the sexes become the bigger the differences. It's a paradox.

TL;DR: There is no sexism involved. Only your imagination and the crap the MSM is feeding you.


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Something else to think about are some of the high paying fields (like engineering) tend to have a disproportionately larger amount of men than women. Vice versa with some of the lower paying jobs (like teaching) which tend to have a larger portion of women in them.
> 
> Part of the wage gap is due to implicit sexist biases the employer may have, but also it's also the proportion of women seeking these lower wage jobs, which lowers the overall wage for women (which tends to include all fields of work in one basket value which I find to be a horrible statistic anyway). If more women seek the higher paying jobs in male dominated areas, we will see this "wage gap" (I'm using this term lightly in this instance) start to close due to more women working in higher paying job, thus raising the overall average of women's wages.
> 
> TLDR: Some of the wage gap is sexism, some of it is because women need to work in higher paying jobs typically dominated by men


About that, yes you are correct but it starts much much earlier in life. Go to any store and look at kids toys you will see the boys get toys that engage their brains, puzzles and engineering toys like legos. What do girls get? Barbies, kitchen playsets and dresses. This trend of girls receiving domestic toys that imitate a house wife way of life started in the 30s.

I can tell you I truly hated it when I was given dolls instead of lego spaceships. I was always met with the same shity line, "No, those are for boys sweety."


----------



## Somnium (Dec 20, 2016)

Rant said:


> About that, yes you are correct but it starts much much earlier in life. Go to any store and look at kids toys you will see the boys get toys that engage their brains, puzzles and engineering toys like legis. What do girl get? Barbies, kitchen playsets and dresses. This trend of girls receiving domestic toys that imitate a house wife way of life started in the 30s.
> 
> I can tell you I truly hated it when I was given dolls instead of lego spaceships. I was always met with the same shity line, "No, those are for boys sweety."



Well but boys and girls have similar IQ, so if boy toys stimulated the brain more then the IQ difference should be apparent from early on.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 20, 2016)

I know some women who were explicitly asked why they wanted to be an engineer and that this is a man's job in interviews (in 2016 too!). It's pretty sad that we still have these outdated gender roles but they've been so ingrained into society that it's going to take a whole heck of a lot of effort to change.



Yakamaru said:


> The "wage" gap is not sexism in play. It's called CHOICE. And whom is better suited for the job. Employers, in the vast majority of cases do NOT care who you are or what you are as long as you can do your job properly.
> 
> Also, the proper term is EARNINGS gap. As in equality of opportunity, not equality of outcome.
> 
> ...



I lean more towards what you say. But even in 2016 (and almost 2017), some employers are still going to try every trick in the book to pay women less because of their sex. It's largely based on choice like you said, but there is some hidden (sometimes explicit) sexism behind it, but not as much as people think or portray in the media.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 20, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Something else to think about are some of the high paying fields (like engineering) tend to have a disproportionately larger amount of men than women. Vice versa with some of the lower paying jobs (like teaching) which tend to have a larger portion of women in them.
> 
> Part of the wage gap is due to implicit sexist biases the employer may have, but also it's also the proportion of women seeking these lower wage jobs, which lowers the overall wage for women (which tends to include all fields of work in one basket value which I find to be a horrible statistic anyway). If more women seek the higher paying jobs in male dominated areas, we will see this "wage gap" (I'm using this term lightly in this instance) start to close due to more women working in higher paying job, thus raising the overall average of women's wages.
> 
> TLDR: Some of the wage gap is sexism, some of it is because women need to work in higher paying jobs typically dominated by men



There is no such thing as a wage gap due to sexism. That's called illegal

It's like you said, men tend to take the harder and/or more dangerous jobs (mining, underwater welding in high pressure, etc.)



Alpine said:


> I know some women who were explicitly asked why they wanted to be an engineer and that this is a man's job in interviews (in 2016 too!). It's pretty sad that we still have these outdated gender roles but they've been so ingrained into society that it's going to take a whole heck of a lot of effort to change.
> 
> 
> 
> I lean more towards what you say. But even in 2016 (and almost 2017), some employers are still going to try every trick in the book to pay women less because of their sex. It's largely based on choice like you said, but there is some hidden (sometimes explicit) sexism behind it, but not as much as people think or portray in the media.



Saying that by itself is not inherently illegal. Making a decision based on that however, is.

Gender roles are also fairly important in a structured society but leeway is fine


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well but boys and girls have similar IQ, so if boy toys stimulated the brain more then the IQ difference should be apparent from early on.


It is, less girls are interested in math and science. Schools are reporting this! What's happened is that we have taught girls that math, science, engineering and architect is all for boys. That building is boys stuff, that looking for a cure is for boys, that calculating for rocket launches arE FOR BOYS!!!! The issue is so fucking deep that these stupid Man vs. Woman studies are fucked from the start!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 20, 2016)

I think both are equally stupid. I hate both the same.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 20, 2016)

Alpine said:


> I lean more towards what you say. But even in 2016 (and almost 2017), some employers are still going to try every trick in the book to pay women less because of their sex. It's largely based on choice like you said, but there is some hidden (sometimes explicit) sexism behind it, but not as much as people think or portray in the media.


Yeah, I won't deny there being some sexism at times.

But like Sergai said: It's not illegal to say shit, as long as you don't act on it.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 21, 2016)

God I hate society... almost 2017 and nothing has changed.... Society is fucked with these damn backwards gender roles and sexism.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> God I hate society... almost 2017 and nothing has changed.... Society is fucked with these damn backwards gender roles and sexism.


Backwards gender roles?

Gotta be more specific.

Unless you're talking about the open sexism against men, white men to be more specific, then I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Backwards gender roles?
> 
> Gotta be more specific.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the open sexism against men, white men to be more specific, then I don't know what you're talking about.


Backwards as in outdated and ridiculous.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Backwards as in outdated and ridiculous.


That's vague as hell. 

Might as well say "good luck" with no context.

I want context, mate.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 21, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> God I hate society... almost 2017 and nothing has changed.... Society is fucked with these damn backwards gender roles and sexism.



What are you going on about? There's been huge waves of change. The only problem is that the traditional gender roles are being vilified which is absolutely deplorable


FoxInTheCloset said:


> Backwards as in outdated and ridiculous.



Gender roles _aren't _backwards my friend. Women make better parents during the early years of a child's development


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 22, 2016)

Eh, depends on the study. Some studies suggest women are smarter. Another study suggested bald men were smarter than men who weren't. I take them with a grain of salt these days. Most take a pretty small sample group and then make assumptions on it.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Gender roles _aren't _backwards my friend. Women make better parents during the early years of a child's development


It's the boobies. Nature's original pacifier and pillows. Men don't stand a chance against such weapons of mass comfort. 

Although most women in first world countries aren't nursing anywhere near as long as they should whether due to financial or medical reasons, and some women outright refuse to breastfeed because "it encourages gender inequality between parents", so the playing field is getting more level in that department.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> boobies


You completely lost me there, darlin'. I'm still staring. :3

On a more serious note: All these "studies" are for the most part just utter USELESS. WAY too small sample sizes. Even if you were to sample 1/100th of the population it'd still not be big enough. 

Responsible parenting should be put into law... If you're not a responsible parent you lose your rights to have kids/children and to take care of them. 

SJW's and feminists shouldn't have kids. Especially if it's a boy. Going to be taught that he's an evil bastard and will grow up all tormented inside. Not to mention a high possibility of outside abuse.


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 22, 2016)

im a guy but i think woman are smarter then men for sure :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 22, 2016)

Plenty of people told me women were supposed to be more intelligent than men tho


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> im a guy but i think woman are smarter then men for sure :3


Your spelling and grammar says it all. :3


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your spelling and grammar says it all. :3


good to hear :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 22, 2016)

Research suggests many things.

I've met brilliantly intelligent women. And I've met brilliantly intelligent men.

I've been told I am very intelligent. And I've been told I am fucking stupid. I am a woman. I know there are areas in which I excel, and areas in which I am ignorant.

Long story short: I don't give a fuck about what "research" suggests regarding the intelligence of one gender over another. There are geniuses and idiots on both sides. I know where my own personal strengths and weaknesses are, and that's what matters more to me.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You completely lost me there, darlin'. I'm still staring. :3
> 
> On a more serious note: All these "studies" are for the most part just utter USELESS. WAY too small sample sizes. Even if you were to sample 1/100th of the population it'd still not be big enough.
> 
> ...


I agree. Although getting people to agree on what constitutes as "responsible parenting" is frustrating. These days anything short of helicopter parenting could get labelled as abuse and neglect. Exactly when do you sleep if you must watch a kid literally 24/7? @_@


----------



## Royn (Dec 22, 2016)

LOL the studies are complete drivel!  Females are more loosely emotioned than Males, not less intelligent.  In many cases very much more intelligent.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

Royn said:


> In many cases very much more intelligent.


Gonna have you give some quotes on that, mate.

Some actual evidence.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)

Women are, have been, and always will be smarter than men. It is what it is. Get over it and move on.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> I agree. Although getting people to agree on what constitutes as "responsible parenting" is frustrating. These days anything short of helicopter parenting could get labelled as abuse and neglect. Exactly when do you sleep if you must watch a kid literally 24/7? @_@


You don't sleep. The first three years my kids were alive we never slept much. And that baby could move and we would wake up.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Dec 22, 2016)

Rant said:


> It is, less girls are interested in math and science. Schools are reporting this! What's happened is that we have taught girls that math, science, engineering and architect is all for boys. That building is boys stuff, that looking for a cure is for boys, that calculating for rocket launches arE FOR BOYS!!!! The issue is so fucking deep that these stupid Man vs. Woman studies are fucked from the start!


As a girl who is in Science Olympiad and who wants to be a biochemist, I absolutely agree with you. It's getting better (toys like Goldiblox and programs like GEMS), but it's still hard for women to become scientists.

What bugs me the most about the "science is for boys"  attitude is that it's *absolutely* not true. If Marie Curie didn't discover radioactivity, we'd all be panicking, thinking that the sun is going to run out of fuel any day now. If it weren't for Rosalyn Franklin discivering DNA's helical shape, Watson and Crick would never have made their breakthroughs. Without Jane Goodall's work, we'd be clueless about ape behaivor, and the origins of our own human behaivors. Women in the past have done fucking awesome things for science, but they get blown to the back pages of a textbook and girls are told that men are the scientists.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Women are, have been, and always will be smarter than men. It is what it is. Get over it and move on.


I love all the proof you've provided with your claim.


----------



## Felidire (Dec 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Men are more logical
> Women are more emotional


Oddly enough, within this fandom the males seem more emotional/irrational, and the females more logical to me.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You completely lost me there, darlin'. I'm still staring. :3
> 
> On a more serious note: All these "studies" are for the most part just utter USELESS. WAY too small sample sizes. Even if you were to sample 1/100th of the population it'd still not be big enough.
> 
> ...



Actually if I remember correctly, it should only take a few hundred subjects to represent a wider population, as long as the sampling is done well.  I'd have to dig up the ol' formula, but there are different techniques for appropriate sampling.

I've heard about the notion that male and female average IQ is about the same, but men having a much wider standard deviation and thus more geniuses and idiots.  It sounds like it makes sense, though I don't really care enough to look into it.  I don't really value the concept of IQ terribly much.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 23, 2016)

Felidire said:


> Oddly enough, within this fandom the males seem more emotional/irrational, and the females more logical to me.



To be fair that's because there's the largest amount of gays in this fandom (~68 - 75%)



Murasaki Fox said:


> Actually if I remember correctly, it should only take a few hundred subjects to represent a wider population, as long as the sampling is done well.  I'd have to dig up the ol' formula, but there are different techniques for appropriate sampling.
> 
> I've heard about the notion that male and female average IQ is about the same, but men having a much wider standard deviation and thus more geniuses and idiots.  It sounds like it makes sense, though I don't really care enough to look into it.  I don't really value the concept of IQ terribly much.



Yeah the general consensus is that women have a more stable IQ that doesn't go to either extreme often while mean are more known to be very high or very low


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> To be fair that's because there's the largest amount of gays in this fandom (~68 - 75%)



gays combines the best of both genders :3


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Read this -> www.iqcomparisonsite.com: Sex Differences in IQ
> 
> What do you think? It makes sense to me. Perfectly explains why there pretty much aren't any female Nobel prize winners or why the biggest companies are run almost exclusively by men. And gender pay gap starts making sense.
> 
> It's not like I will start treating women any differently from now on, I avoid them anyway


Pfft. Bullshit.


----------



## GunsForPaws (Dec 23, 2016)

Honestly, both sexes are equally intelligent. I've seen so many studies proving that one sex is smarter than the other, and while there may be more male scientists and engineers, this does not mean that women are any stupider. A lot of women are capable of doing these jobs, however a lot of women aren't interested in them. And I'm kinda pissed at the amount of sexism in this fandom, it's kinda just like women are excluded a lot.


----------



## GunsForPaws (Dec 23, 2016)

Also employers are more likely to employ men over women in these jobs bc they assume that men are generally stronger at these kind of things.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

GunsForPaws said:


> Also employers are more likely to employ men over women in these jobs bc they assume that men are generally stronger at these kind of things.



Their assumptions are based on statistics and their job is to grow the company. You as a person mean nothing to them


----------



## GunsForPaws (Dec 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Their assumptions are based on statistics and their job is to grow the company. You as a person mean nothing to them


True I guess.. but it is still pretty shit that they do that.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 23, 2016)

GunsForPaws said:


> Also employers are more likely to employ men over women in these jobs bc they assume that men are generally stronger at these kind of things.



To be fair if a job is physically demanding then yeah, it's fine to hire based on that. Men _are _physically stronger in most cases that it's a big gamble to hire a woman for physically demanding labour unless they look like they can handle themselves



GunsForPaws said:


> Honestly, both sexes are equally intelligent. I've seen so many studies proving that one sex is smarter than the other, and while there may be more male scientists and engineers, this does not mean that women are any stupider. A lot of women are capable of doing these jobs, however a lot of women aren't interested in them. And I'm kinda pissed at the amount of sexism in this fandom, it's kinda just like women are excluded a lot.



Majority of the fandom is male (around 72% last I remember)


----------



## GunsForPaws (Dec 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> To be fair if a job is physically demanding then yeah, it's fine to hire based on that. Men _are _physically stronger in most cases that it's a big gamble to hire a woman for physically demanding labour unless they look like they can handle themselves
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of the fandom is male (around 72% last I remember)


Yeah, true.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Men are more logical
> Women are more emotional
> 
> We both have jobs that we excel at while others not so much. Also why there's a wage gap



I'm emotional, explain that logic.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm emotional, explain that logic.


He didn't say men weren't emotional?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Women are, have been, and always will be smarter than men. It is what it is. Get over it and move on.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'm emotional, explain that logic.


Did you kind of just call yourself a fag???





































Okay, these jokes have got to stop...


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> He didn't say men weren't emotional?



And I was being entirely 110% completely serious.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> And I was being entirely 110% completely serious.


And? He was too. tf???


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And? He was too. tf???



Dude...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I love all the proof you've provided with your claim.


I don't have to prove anything. I am 41. From what I have seen and experienced, I know it's true.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't have to prove anything. I am 41. From what I have seen and experienced, I know it's true.


So you have no proof then?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Murasaki Fox said:


> Actually if I remember correctly, it should only take a few hundred subjects to represent a wider population, as long as the sampling is done well.  I'd have to dig up the ol' formula, but there are different techniques for appropriate sampling.
> 
> I've heard about the notion that male and female average IQ is about the same, but men having a much wider standard deviation and thus more geniuses and idiots.  It sounds like it makes sense, though I don't really care enough to look into it.  I don't really value the concept of IQ terribly much.


I have seen a lot more male idiots than male geniuses. That is the truth. And why does this matter? Seems like a bs sexist rant. Men are not superior to women. Women are not superior to men. Turn the fukin lights out, close the grocery stores, and they both turn equally animal. It is what it is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> So you have no proof then?


Who said I needed proof? Trying to prove something that don't mean anything is pointless. This is an opinion thread. There is no proof that women or men are smarter than the other. None.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't have to prove anything. I am 41. From what I have seen and experienced, I know it's true.


What a ridiculous statement. You think because you've been around for 41 years, you somehow know that women are smarter than men? You have nothing to prove it other than your own experience, which honestly isn't much considering.



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Men are not superior to women. Women are not superior to men.





> Women are, have been, and always will be smarter than men.



You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't have to prove anything. I am 41. From what I have seen and experienced, I know it's true.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who said I needed proof? Trying to prove something that don't mean anything is pointless. This is an opinion thread. There is no proof that women or men are smarter than the other. None.












I am so fucking done....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I am so fucking done....


Lol. Sweet dreams buttercup!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> What a ridiculous statement. You think because you've been around for 41 years, you somehow know that women are smarter than men? You have nothing to prove it other than your own experience, which honestly isn't much considering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an enigma Larry. I am a contradiction. That word was invented with people like myself in mind. Don't. Sweat. It.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm an enigma Larry. I am a contradiction. That word was invented with people like myself in mind. Don't. Sweat. It.


I can't even tell if you're serious anymore.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm an enigma Larry. I am a contradiction. That word was invented with people like myself in mind. Don't. Sweat. It.


You're responses are getting weirder and weirder and not making much sense either....






















you on drugs or something???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're responses are getting weirder and weirder and not making much sense either....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Just pulled twelve hours. Plumbed a standup shower and toilet drain. And framed up a wall. All by myself.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nope. Just pulled twelve hours. Plumbed a standup shower and toilet drain. And framed up a wall. All by myself.


Still doesn't prove you're claim. LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're responses are getting weirder and weirder and not making much sense either....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm. Just exhausted.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Still doesn't prove you're claim. LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


You do realize you can edit your posts, right? lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> I can't even tell if you're serious anymore.


I'm never serious. Except when it is time to be serious.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> You do realize you can edit your posts, right? lol


Yeah. I think.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm never serious. Except when it is time to be serious.


Were you being serious? I couldn't tell. please say no


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Were you being serious? I couldn't tell. please say no


Nah.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah.


About everything you said on this thread???


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nah.


So you just felt like spamming the thread with nonsensical posts? lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> So you just felt like spamming the thread with nonsensical posts? lol


Wolveon, you've known me long enough to know that THAT is what I do. You guys really need to go make another thread.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wolveon, you've known me long enough to know that THAT is what I do. You guys really need to go make another thread.


.. What? You've got that mixed up.
THIS is why we need a spam section. So that junk like this stop cluttering and derailing the original threads, and we can keep the pointless stuff separate from actual discussions.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wolveon, you've known me long enough to know that THAT is what I do. You guys really need to go make another thread.


But it really seemed like you were being 100% serious. Besides, the ither times you have done this you actually HAVE been serious.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have seen a lot more male idiots than male geniuses. That is the truth. And why does this matter? Seems like a bs sexist rant. Men are not superior to women. Women are not superior to men. Turn the fukin lights out, close the grocery stores, and they both turn equally animal. It is what it is.



Depends on what we're talking about, really.  Though to any statistical significance level, it probably doesn't matter that much.  The individual is always the most important factor anyway.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> But it really seemed like you were being 100% serious. Besides, the ither times you have done this you actually HAVE been serious.


I think you guys are taking this thread too seriously. And dont mind me, please. I'm exhausted and delirious!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think you guys are taking this thread too seriously. And dont mind me, please. I'm exhausted and delirious!


Wait...we are??? You're literally the only one here that would do something like that and takes shit too seriously.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 24, 2016)

Tell Okami to get his ass out of my thread. He blocked me, so wth is he even doing here?? 
I'm sure my argument is much stronger than his btw.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 24, 2016)

God these thread became another train wreck.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Dec 24, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> God these thread became another train wreck.


This forum has become a train wreck.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 24, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> God these thread became another train wreck.


Didn't you see Okami's post? We should go make a new thread for him to derail.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Didn't you see Okami's post? We should go make a new thread for him to derail.


More like make his own thread he can spam shit. Oh wait, he already should have two such threads: The fuckin' fan threads.

Either prove your shit or shut up. Anecdotal evidence is not scientific evidence.

@Murasaki Fox
Even if you had good sampling those wouldn't represent everyone due to the nature of individuality and difference between people. But they can represent the majority.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Even if you had good sampling those wouldn't represent everyone due to the nature of individuality and difference between people. But they can represent the majority.



The whole point of gathering statistics is to eliminate the individuality of each case


----------



## Generic Fox (Dec 24, 2016)

On IQ tests, the female average is only 4 points lower than the male average, which isn't terribly significant. The reason there are dramatically more men in the 160+ range than women, is that there is more intellectual variety in men. Masculinity is a bit of a double edged sword in that there's a good chance of being absolutely brilliant, but also a good chance of being terribly stupid.

EDIT: thank you to op for saying "pay gap" and not "wage gap". Women do earn less than men, but not less per hour.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Tell Okami to get his ass out of my thread. He blocked me, so wth is he even doing here??
> I'm sure my argument is much stronger than his btw.



Me too :c



Generic Fox said:


> On IQ tests, the female average is only 4 points lower than the male average, which isn't terribly significant. The reason there are dramatically more men in the 160+ range than women, is that there is more intellectual variety in men. Masculinity is a bit of a double edged sword in that there's a good chance of being absolutely brilliant, but also a good chance of being terribly stupid.
> 
> EDIT: thank you to op for saying "pay gap" and not "wage gap". Women do earn less than men, but not less per hour.



Yeah and the only way to fix it is if women start taking on the terribly dangerous jobs that put their lives on the line too.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> More like make his own thread he can spam shit. Oh wait, he already should have two such threads: The fuckin' fan threads.
> 
> Either prove your shit or shut up. Anecdotal evidence is not scientific evidence.
> 
> ...



That's the intent of statistics.  It gives you data like the average, median,  range, quartiles, standard deviation, standard error, significance rating, and so on.

For example, I am a very strange individual in a lot of ways.  In a data set that represents the wider population, I fall into the bottom or top 0.5% percent for a lot of things, like my normal body temperature being around 96.5 degrees farenheit.  The data still represents the population I am part of, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Didn't you see Okami's post? We should go make a new thread for him to derail.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


tf you mean ????? Fuck, and all you do is end up blocking people in the end like a tumor because you can't admit the fact that you're wrong.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 24, 2016)

And now I have a feeling you're just gonna block me for saying that.....smdh


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And now I have a feeling you're just gonna block me for saying that.....smdh


I'm just going to start reporting his stupid spammy posts, because enough is enough.
I've got my work cut out for me..


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 24, 2016)

Get back on topic and stop bickering and throwing personal attacks around, please.

Seriously, it's Christmas, even a stupid woman like me knows better than to be mean right before it's time for Santa to reward good behavior.


----------



## Rant (Dec 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf you mean ????? Fuck, and all you do is end up blocking people in the end like a tumor because you can't admit the fact that you're wrong.


I kinda agree, he's always spamming theads with shit posts. It's just short of trolling


----------



## Rant (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh heck we made the admin mad!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Get back on topic and stop bickering and throwing personal attacks around, please.
> 
> Seriously, it's Christmas, even a stupid woman like me knows better than to be mean right before it's time for Santa to reward good behavior.


So we should wait until after Christmas to tell Okami to stop spamming?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> So we should wait until after Christmas to tell Okami to stop spamming?



It takes more than one to derail a thread and spam it up.  Posting joking emojies in a response to a post doesn't qualify.

Numerous people ignoring the intended subject of the thread, posting grossly off-topic, and slinging insults, that does derail a thread, and it can lead into spamming.

So everyone knock it off, and if you don't have something to contribute to the actual discussion and only want to shoot comebacks at someone else, just drop it.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 26, 2016)

My research suggests its easy to miss a fight when you log off for a few days. XD



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You don't sleep. The first three years my kids were alive we never slept much. And that baby could move and we would wake up.


Aside from the natural sleep deprivation kids put you through. 

My oldest was about four years old when he FINALLY started sleeping through the night without waking up for one reason or another. Aye yi yi...


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Read this -> www.iqcomparisonsite.com: Sex Differences in IQ
> 
> What do you think? It makes sense to me. Perfectly explains why there pretty much aren't any female Nobel prize winners or why the biggest companies are run almost exclusively by men. And gender pay gap starts making sense.
> 
> It's not like I will start treating women any differently from now on, I avoid them anyway



IQ tests are not as reliable as previously thought. Also, the website's name alone makes me skeptical of its interpretation of the data it sourced. The most recent source is from 2004.. not exactly relevant, lol.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> IQ tests are not as reliable as previously thought. Also, the website's name alone makes me skeptical of its interpretation of the data it sourced. The most recent source is from 2004.. not exactly relevant, lol.


Also the sample size is far to small, and there are FAR to many variables to take this as fact.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Also the sample size is far to small, and there are FAR to many variables to take this as fact.


no its like super gud


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 28, 2016)

What about the other genders?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about the other genders?


Don't open that can of worms...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about the other genders?



What are you talking about, friend?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 28, 2016)

I like this thread. I gives me something stupid to laugh at.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about the other genders?



I believe the research was about biological sex, not gender.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 28, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I believe the research was about biological sex, not gender.


Are those separate things?
*Snickers and awaits firewall*


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 28, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I like this thread. I gives me something stupid to laugh at.



I've already given warnings earlier in the thread that derailing commentary will earn administrative action.  Keep your comments on the topic, not troll-bait.



heteroclite said:


> Are those separate things?
> *Snickers and awaits firewall*



Yes.  It can get more complex when you factor in birth conditions like intersex, but *usually:
*
Sex = what parts an individual has
Gender = how that individual identifies themselves


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

i hate all of you


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

Vanilla Zero said:


> i hate all of you


I hate you too.

Just kidding. I'm sure you're a very nice person.


----------



## Generic Fox (Dec 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about the other genders?


Attack helicopters don't have a brain unless the more recent models have started to include ai.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about the other genders?


There are only two genders.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 29, 2016)

Rule of thumb:  Those who have a mix of masculine and feminine features will have a mix of masculine and feminine results.


----------



## GemStoner (Dec 29, 2016)

How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....

I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.


Say what now?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.


I think it's just Somnium who thinks men are smarter. Everyone else including myself thinks this is bullshit.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.



You are beautiful.

No matter what they say.

'Cause words can't bring you down.

I forgot the rest of the words.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I think it's just Somnium who thinks men are smarter. Everyone else including myself thinks this is bullshit.


If I were to go by PERSONAL experience I'd say men are a lot smarter.

Actual statistics, surveys, etc, says men are a lot more varied while women are more clustered around the middle.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If I were to go by PERSONAL experience I'd say men are a lot smarter.
> 
> Actual statistics, surveys, etc, says men are a lot more varied while women are more clustered around the middle.


Yeah, I guess you could say that. But that means men can be clueless idiots as well as being smarter.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Yeah, I guess you could say that. But that means men can be clueless idiots as well as being smarter.


That is exactly what I said. One of the reasons we have WAY more scientists, philosophers, intellectuals, etc, who are male, and also the reason we have a lot more males who are completely and utter RETARDS.

One of the downsides of taking risks, being experimental, going exploring, etc.

Quite frankly however I've seen pure stupidity from both genders. Though might have something with ending up talking with people lacking common sense and suffering from cognitive dissonance and intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.



Well well blacks have it way worse than you, so don't stress it


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.



Judge the whole fandom off one thread, started by one person. *Slow clap*
There's gotta be more shitposts & off topic replies than serious responses here anyway, and mixed thoughts, it means nothing.

Speaking of which you guys do know my last response wasn't serious, don't kill me.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well well blacks have it way worse than you, so don't stress it


Oh, fuck you!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Oh, fuck you!


Yup thats just Somnium being an ignorant racist sexist.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Dec 29, 2016)

And the forum spirals deeper and deeper...


----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Yup thats just Somnium being an ignorant racist sexist.



No, but I definitely do not believe that this world is fair.


----------



## GemStoner (Dec 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Judge the whole fandom off one thread, started by one person. *Slow clap*
> There's gotta be more shitposts & off topic replies than serious responses here anyway, and mixed thoughts, it means nothing.
> 
> Speaking of which you guys do know my last response wasn't serious, don't kill me.



It's not one thread tho is it?  How many times does a straight porn picture on FA get comments saying things like "Eww" and "It should be male"

I realize most of the replies here are not really in agreement, I just really found it a kicker that it was the number one thread when I came here thinking about opening up about this problem I have, feeling inferior as a female in this fandom. Pretty fucking ironic at least.

I also just lost a friend not too long ago, another gay furry, not because he was gay but because he had an attitude like the OP, he thought he could talk about how inferior women are all the time in front of me and expected me not to be hurt by that. I finally had to put my foot down and stop seeing him, but I'm still messed up by it. 

Another gay furry friend of mine that I still talk to, doesn't mean to be outright mean but he still makes jabs at females here and there. Like talking about how twerking is disgusting and would turn him full gay if he wasn't already. 

I think twerking is gross too, but it's like.... I can't be in this fandom without constant "don't forget you're gross and stupid" remarks hitting me in the face every day.

So for me it is so much more than this one thread. Coming here and seeing it first was just like....Really universe?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> How funny..... I *literally* just came to these forums because I wanted to make a post about how I feel completely inadequate as a female, and how as much as I love the furry fandom, and have *always* been a furry, i think being in it exacerbates this problem for me and I wonder if I should 'leave' it..... I was hoping maybe some others would be able to relate or make me feel better..... Then I got here and this was the first post to catch my eye....
> 
> I guess that answers that question for me. I was wrong to come here thinking i might find some solace or people who felt the same. Thank you furry fandom for compounding my problems yet again, i'll just go back to lurking as the inferior piece of shit that i am.



Well the fandom is around 70 - 78% males
But nah surprisingly this forum isn't alt-left. It's balanced so it's some good shit



GemStoner said:


> It's not one thread tho is it?  How many times does a straight porn picture on FA get comments saying things like "Eww" and "It should be male"
> 
> I realize most of the replies here are not really in agreement, I just really found it a kicker that it was the number one thread when I came here thinking about opening up about this problem I have, feeling inferior as a female in this fandom. Pretty fucking ironic at least.
> 
> ...



Around 66 - 72% of all fandom members are gay or bi with a measly 28 - 34% being straight. Talking down the opposite sex is pretty deplorable regardless of the type, but it makes sense when people say "it should have been 2 guys in this picture"

Because most of the fandom is gay


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> It's not one thread tho is it?  How many times does a straight porn picture on FA get comments saying things like "Eww" and "It should be male"
> 
> I realize most of the replies here are not really in agreement, I just really found it a kicker that it was the number one thread when I came here thinking about opening up about this problem I have, feeling inferior as a female in this fandom. Pretty fucking ironic at least.
> 
> ...


There is nothing inferior in being a woman. At all. You are simply a minority in this fandom, same way heterosexuals are a minority. In fact, I AM DESP- I mean, I wouldn't mind seeing more women in the fandom regardless of your sexuality.

You need to learn how to take a joke for what it is even if it doesn't fit with your type of humor. Reality is harsh, and you will have to adapt to survive. And there are things that are true that you just have to learn to live with. 

Offense is never given, it's taken. It's also OPTIONAL. "Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me". 

For those trying to insult you just need two words: "Fuck off!"


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> So for me it is so much more than this one thread. Coming here and seeing it first was just like....Really universe?


I'm really sorry that your first interaction on the forums was with this shitty post. And the shitposting shitcrew that goes with it. 

Hopefully you will find more interesting & relevant topics in other threads. Happy Hunting & Welcome!!


----------



## GemStoner (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> There is nothing inferior in being a woman. At all. You are simply a minority in this fandom, same way heterosexuals are a minority. In fact, I AM DESP- I mean, I wouldn't mind seeing more women in the fandom regardless of your sexuality.
> 
> You need to learn how to take a joke for what it is even if it doesn't fit with your type of humor. Reality is harsh, and you will have to adapt to survive. And there are things that are true that you just have to learn to live with.
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, and I appreciate it. I'm not denying that I need to grow a thicker skin. However, in some cases, like the majority of the things that came out of my gay friends mouth, he wasn't joking. Likewise, I think at least half of the people that comment "ew vaginas" aren't joking either.. 

So while it stands that I need to learn to not be so sensitive, it's not that I'm taking offense to things that aren't meant to be hurtful, a lot of it really is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> It's not one thread tho is it?  How many times does a straight porn picture on FA get comments saying things like "Eww" and "It should be male"
> 
> I realize most of the replies here are not really in agreement, I just really found it a kicker that it was the number one thread when I came here thinking about opening up about this problem I have, feeling inferior as a female in this fandom. Pretty fucking ironic at least.
> 
> ...


We are not all like the ones on here who agree with this topic. I sure as fuck don't. Sorry you saw this shit. But there is a wonderful tool called the BLOCK button. Then you wont have to see sexist comments by sexist thinking furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> I get what you're saying, and I appreciate it. I'm not denying that I need to grow a thicker skin. However, in some cases, like the majority of the things that came out of my gay friends mouth, he wasn't joking. Likewise, I think at least half of the people that comment "ew vaginas" aren't joking either..
> 
> So while it stands that I need to learn to not be so sensitive, it's not that I'm taking offense to things that aren't meant to be hurtful, a lot of it really is.


You don't need thicker skin to deal with assholes. And if you see something that is hurtful, don't be afraid to point it out. I did, and my popularity plummeted. Then I realised those that were the hurtful ones have always made comments like this and I should have blocked their asses months ago.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> I get what you're saying, and I appreciate it. I'm not denying that I need to grow a thicker skin. However, in some cases, like the majority of the things that came out of my gay friends mouth, he wasn't joking. Likewise, I think at least half of the people that comment "ew vaginas" aren't joking either..
> 
> So while it stands that I need to learn to not be so sensitive, it's not that I'm taking offense to things that aren't meant to be hurtful, a lot of it really is.


Funny thing is, if for instance I were to go "eww penises" they'd be offended by me saying it. They love dishing it out but once they get some of their own medicine they can't take it. It's a bit ironic if you ask me.

I'd recommend ignoring it or telling him to shut up about it if it's making you too uncomfortable.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Funny thing is, if for instance I were to go "eww penises" they'd be offended by me saying it. They love dishing it out but once they get some of their own medicine they can't take it. It's a bit ironic if you ask me.


You can say that a trillion times again. Hs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You can say that a trillion times again. Hs.


Ewwww, penises!

Time to see how fast a gay person comes along and gets offended.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ewwww, penises!
> 
> Time to see how fast a gay person comes along and gets offended.


*Swoops in*

Hey! How dare you have personal preferences! :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> *Swoops in*
> 
> Hey! How dare you have personal preferences! :v


----------



## GemStoner (Dec 29, 2016)

too bad it would just immediately be taken as a "pro straight, anti gay thing"

but it is really tempting....In fact I know that friend of mine who loved to bash women would get sooo offended if anybody mentioned butts being dirty.. He'd be all: "MYYY butt is cleeeean"   

maybe I should take stock of these weaknesses and use them right back. "You think vaginas are gross? Go clean your SHIT HOLE!"


....annnd now I feel bad..


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ewwww, penises!
> 
> Time to see how fast a gay person comes along and gets offended.


_*Insert keemstar eating popcorn reaction gif*_


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2016)

GemStoner said:


> too bad it would just immediately be taken as a "pro straight, anti gay thing"
> 
> but it is really tempting....In fact I know that friend of mine who loved to bash women would get sooo offended if anybody mentioned butts being dirty.. He'd be all: "MYYY butt is cleeeean"
> 
> maybe I should take stock of these weaknesses and use them right back. "You think vaginas are gross? Go clean your SHIT HOLE!"


Bunch of hypocrites. If they dish it out they sure as fuck are to expect to get shit back. 

This is only a tiny fraction of the whole fortunately. My guess would be that you ended up with a portion of your friend group being bad/not fitting for you?


Sarachaga said:


> _*Insert keemstar eating popcorn reaction gif*_


Keemstar's trash though. Even Adam Saleh is better, and that's some real stiff competition.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Ahh found it, this video will help explain why you should be skeptical of a study until its proven by more sources.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay, we've said multiple times here to knock it off with the shitposting. Don't make me close this thread and/or start handing out infractions. I'm pretty sure you know who you are. There's literally shitposting going on directly following a mod reminder to keep things orderly. 

@GemStoner I'd recommend making a new thread to discuss the issues you've seen with hurtful comments in fandom, probably in the Community Discussion subforum, just for your own sanity. No need to try to have that discussion in a thread that prods at that sore spot already, yanno?


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Ahh found it, this video will help explain why you should be skeptical of a study until its proven by more sources.



It's very difficult to get funding for such politically incorrect studies, so we don't have many of them. Canada has even stopped publishing crime rates by race since facts are so politically incorrect.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's very difficult to get funding for such politically incorrect studies, so we don't have many of them. Canada has even stopped publishing crime rates by race since facts are so politically incorrect.


Eh. Welcome to political correctness.

Facts, evidence and real statistics are the enemy of political correctness. The archnemesis of pure stupid.

Shame so many suffer from this illness.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's very difficult to get funding for such politically incorrect studies, so we don't have many of them. Canada has even stopped publishing crime rates by race since facts are so politically incorrect.


Meh.
Question, what would be the point in putting money into something so trivial? Said money is much better allocated towards research for important things.

Edit: Last I checked there was technically 1 race. Humans. We just happen to have different pigment which is based on how light or dark it needed to be to survive relatetive to distance from equator.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Last I checked there was technically 1 race. Humans. We just happen to have different pigment which is based on how light or dark it needed to be to survive relatetive to distance from equator.



Don't be ridiculous. Different races have different ancestors, races lived separately for many thousands of years with different needs which made them evolve differently. Obviously their brains evolved at different rates too. We are similar but definitely not the same.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Don't be ridiculous. Different races have different ancestors, races lived separately for many thousands of years with different needs which made them evolve differently. Obviously their brains evolved at different rates too. We are similar but definitely not the same.


By that logic I'm gonna assume your ancestry is the ones with the brains that are severely underdeveloped.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> By that logic I'm gonna assume your ancestry is the ones with the brains that are severely underdeveloped.



I don't think I understand you. Are you trying to insult me? Because that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't think I understand you. Are you trying to insult me? Because that wouldn't make any sense.


Ahhh... it must be the underdeveloped brain holding you back. It was a pretty obvious insult.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Ahhh... it must be the underdeveloped brain holding you back. It was a pretty obvious insult.



Well I don't see how insulting adds any value to the discussion


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well I don't see how insulting adds any value to the discussion


I have been adding meaninful comments to the thread/discussion. While yours were straight up ignorant and now racist. So, twas the only response I could think of.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 30, 2016)

I see the "stop bickering like children" plea didn't work.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I see the "stop bickering like children" plea didn't work.


Mb... sadly Somniums existance disgusts me and I do this agaisnt my better judgement.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I have been adding meaninful comments to the thread/discussion. While yours were straight up ignorant and now racist. So, twas the only response I could think of.


Racist? How? By saying that our species HAVE in fact developed differently on the different continents? 

It's a FACT. If we were one and the same and had developed the same there wouldn't be any differences in neither skin tone nor our physical appearance.

Blacks, whites, Asians, Arabs and Africans are DE FACTO different. We are one SPECIES but different races, aka sub-species. There is NOTHING racist in stating this fact.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Racist? How? By saying that our species HAVE in fact developed differently on the different continents?
> 
> It's a FACT. If we were one and the same and had developed the same there wouldn't be any differences in neither skin tone nor our physical appearance.
> 
> Blacks, whites, Asians, Arabs and Africans are DE FACTO different. We are one SPECIES but different races, aka sub-species. There is NOTHING racist in stating this fact.


I guess you never saw where I said yes there is adaptation to the region ones ancestors are from.
But going off saying that ones race makes them inferiour is racist.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I see the "stop bickering like children" plea didn't work.


Lot of hypocrites lately.


FoxInTheCloset said:


> Mb... sadly Somniums existance disgusts me and I do this agaisnt my better judgement.


OOOOH but of course you just say my bad. Yeah sure. My bad. My bad. Yeah, that just dismisses everything. Sure.
You expect us to stfu yet you can't even do it yourself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> But going off saying that ones race makes them inferior is racist.


It's not racist to acknowledge the progress certain races have done. Some races have done FAR more progress on many different fronts than that of other races.

Some races are less advanced in terms of culture and social structure, freedoms, liberties. Whites have been at the forefront in terms of technology, social and cultural advances for millennia. Acknowledging this fact is NOT racist.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> I guess you never saw where I said yes there is adaptation to the region ones ancestors are from.
> But going off saying that ones race makes them inferiour is racist.



Inferior in which context? I'm pretty sure a lion won't care how many phds you have


----------



## Sagt (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> ...Obviously their brains evolved at different rates too...


 Do you really think that or are you just trying to be as contentious as possible?


----------



## Sagt (Dec 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Blacks, whites, Asians, Arabs and Africans are DE FACTO different. We are one SPECIES but different races, aka subspecies. There is NOTHING racist in stating this fact.


That's actually untrue and a very distorted mindset of racial classification. All of those racial groups you listed are not sub-species of humans--there are not enough differences to justify saying that. There are differences in physical features, obviously, and some traits are more likely in some racial groups than others, as a result of history and socio-economic status, but they are not different as a result of their race.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> IQ scores between races speak for themselves. True blacks according to these scores are borderline retarded (IQ<70). Asians and Europeans score pretty closely. These are just facts.


This is beyond ignorant.
You are comparing intelligence between someone who has access to a good education to lives in a third world country were such a thing isn't as readily available to most.



Lcs said:


> That's actually untrue and a very distorted mindset of racial classification. All of those racial groups you listed are not sub-species of humans--there are not enough differences to justify saying that. There are differences in physical features, obviously, and some traits are more likely in some racial groups than others, as a result of history and socio-economic status, but they are not different as a result of their race.


Thank you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2016)

The original post said that there are pretty much no female nobel prize winners. I could name one straight away; Marie Curie. She was the first scientist to win two Nobel prizes.

We have to bear in mind that many women also missed out on opportunities to win research accolades because a significant number of departments used to exclude women. I know Vera Rubin (Famous Astronomer), whose death was announced recently in the news, was excluded from taking up post-graduate study at the University of her choice because of 'man only' rules that were only repealed in 1975.

I am not convinced that any fundamental and inherent difference in quantifiable intelligence exists between men and women.


Anyway, having put in my two cents, I suppose I will alert other users that the original poster is obviously posting bate. I am surprised that no staff members have interjected to curtail the racist suggestions, because while I can tell he is joking, this is not necessarily going to create a nice environment. :\


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 30, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The original post said that there are pretty much no female nobel prize winners. I could name one straight away; Marie Curie. She was the first scientist to win two Nobel prizes.
> 
> We have to bear in mind that many women also missed out on opportunities to win research accolades because a significant number of departments used to exclude women. I know Vera Rubin (Famous Astronomer), whose death was announced recently in the news, was excluded from taking up post-graduate study at the University of her choice because of 'man only' rules that were only repealed in 1975.
> 
> I am not convinced that any fundamental and inherent difference in quantifiable intelligence exists between men and women.


Thank you.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Dec 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Lot of hypocrites lately.
> 
> OOOOH but of course you just say my bad. Yeah sure. My bad. My bad. Yeah, that just dismisses everything. Sure.
> You expect us to stfu yet you can't even do it yourself.


He never said stfu


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Dec 31, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The original post said that there are pretty much no female nobel prize winners. I could name one straight away; Marie Curie. She was the first scientist to win two Nobel prizes.
> 
> We have to bear in mind that many women also missed out on opportunities to win research accolades because a significant number of departments used to exclude women. I know Vera Rubin (Famous Astronomer), whose death was announced recently in the news, was excluded from taking up post-graduate study at the University of her choice because of 'man only' rules that were only repealed in 1975.
> 
> ...


There's also the fact that women have been important inventors in the past for items that are critical to everyday life, such as windshield wipers, dishwashers, the fire escape, the rotary engine, etc.
Here's a list: http://www.factmonster.com/ipka/A0906931.html
The intelligence of a person isn't determined to be higher or lower than someone of the opposite gender JUST BECAUSE of gender. Other factors might include the amount of interaction with parents, their schooling, their culture, etc.

(I also refuse to read this trainwreck of a thread to see if this has already been said)


----------



## Somnium (Dec 31, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> This is beyond ignorant.
> You are comparing intelligence between someone who has access to a good education to lives in a third world country were such a thing isn't as readily available to most.



IQ tests were designed in a such way, that it would not test knowledge, so having good background education should not make a big difference.



Fallowfox said:


> The original post said that there are pretty much no female nobel prize winners. I could name one straight away; Marie Curie. She was the first scientist to win two Nobel prizes.
> 
> We have to bear in mind that many women also missed out on opportunities to win research accolades because a significant number of departments used to exclude women. I know Vera Rubin (Famous Astronomer), whose death was announced recently in the news, was excluded from taking up post-graduate study at the University of her choice because of 'man only' rules that were only repealed in 1975.
> 
> I am not convinced that any fundamental and inherent difference in quantifiable intelligence exists between men and women.



Yes I agree women had it harder back then, but come on we shouldn't see a such big difference just because of glass ceiling. Some even made it as you said yourself, which shows it is indeed possible. Nowadays when sexism is basically non existent the gap has narrowed a tiny bit, but it's still far far away from 50/50 split, which would indicated complete gender equality.



Fallowfox said:


> Anyway, having put in my two cents, I suppose I will alert other users that the original poster is obviously posting bate. I am surprised that no staff members have interjected to curtail the racist suggestions, because while I can tell he is joking, this is not necessarily going to create a nice environment. :\



I like controversial topics. The internet is the only place where you can discuss them safely


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Dec 31, 2016)

Also another fact. It was a woman at nasa who did most of the programming which actually landed man on the moon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2016)

Somnium said:


> IQ tests were designed in a such way, that it would not test knowledge, so having good background education should not make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there is a difference between parity and equality. Female applicants at pre-University level perform equally with boys in subjects like physics, but they only make up less than a fifth of University places for physics in the UK: 





By contrast female applicants dominate in some degree subject areas, such as English, Psychology and Nursing. 
_Overall _women make up a slightly larger portion of University students than men, in the UK. 

While there is no requirement that men and women stick to pre-assigned gender roles, I think the shadow of those social expectations still lingers. 

Regarding Nobel prizes, many people think Vera Rubin should have been awarded a prize, and we have to remember that Nobel prize decisions are made by capricious humans; Lewis missed out on a Nobel prize despite being nominated over 30 times because his contemporaries did not like his personality. Gilbert N. Lewis - Wikipedia


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 31, 2016)

While I appreciate that one or two of you have attempted to hold an actual discussion including linking sources and making references to specific scientific advances, the bulk of posts here since I warned y'all that you'd need to shape up have been personal attacks, bickering, outright racist statements and I don't know the half of it.

So I'm just going to take this thread to a farm upstate.


----------

